

Nature vs. Nurture: Two Pairs of Identical Twins Interchanged at Birth - Mz
http://www.unz.com/isteve/nature-vs-nurture-two-pairs-of-identical-twins-switched-at-birth/

======
tokenadult
The money quote here is from twin researcher Nancy Segal: "Before starting her
research, Segal would not have been surprised if each young man tested
similarly to his identical twin, despite their different environments. But her
preliminary results, she said, show that on a number of traits, the identical
twins were less alike than she initially anticipated. 'I came away with a real
respect for the effect of an extremely different environment,' Segal said."

